# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Freezing the SECOND Row

## Rudey

Hi,

I was just wondering, I'm a fair way through my spreadsheet, and I made the second row the row with all the titles etc. My spreadsheet is to complicated to move up 1 row without breaking it all, and I feel that it would be far more easy to read if I had the title row (the second one) frozen... so I was wondering is it possible to do that?

Thanks

----------


## oldchippy

Put your cursor at row 3 and go to Window > Freeze panes

----------


## Rudey

I can't find the window thing in Excel 2007 sorry  :Frown:  I see the Freeze Panes drop down menu, and I can freeze either the top row or first column, but I can't see that option  :Frown:

----------


## oldchippy

Hi,

Take a look here

http://excel.tips.net/Pages/T002591_...mn_Labels.html

----------


## rfarinha

Hi there,





> I can't find the window thing in Excel 2007 sorry  I see the Freeze Panes drop down menu, and I can freeze either the top row or first column, but I can't see that option



There are actually two ways of doing it on Excel 2007...

1. *Split option:* Using the Split functionality, which splits the spreadsheet in 4. You can then adjust the limits to the second line and click on the Freeze Panes option.

2. *Copy and Paste option:* Freeze Pane the top row. Add two rows before the frozen one: on the second row paste the one you would like to freeze, on the first paste the one automatically frozen. Then you just have to delete the originally two rows. Confused with this second option?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Best regards,
rfarinha

----------


## Ahmad 1

Hi .. 

hope you are doing well , 

Simply .. To freeze more than just the first column, click the column immediately to the right of the last column you want to freeze. For example, to freeze columns A, B, and C, click column D, and then click Freeze Panes on the menu.

It works  :Smilie:  . 

Good luck . :Smilie:

----------


## yogi3276

Guys it is quite simple than we think...
Here is how - for a sec remove the top row temporary, which will make your labels row first then freeze it with the option 'Freeze top row',
then next simply right click in the first row -> click insert -> entire row.
Now put back your previous top row content back.

Thanks
YP

----------

